# Tortoise



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello,

DOes anyone know where i can buy a tortoise in Cyprus? Ideally it would be a med spur thigh (due to the climate) but a herman or horsefield will do.. 

Im not after anything too exotic like india star etc.

Peace!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> DOes anyone know where i can buy a tortoise in Cyprus? Ideally it would be a med spur thigh (due to the climate) but a herman or horsefield will do..
> 
> ...



I am afraid to say that pet shops in Cyprus sell them
They are very cheap here which suggests that they are wild caught ones and not captive bred.
I used to breed spur thighs in the UK and most of my babies went to captive breeding programmes to increase the population.
I brough my male here with me and left the female with my son in the UK.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Excellent! I doubt they are wild ones as im pretty sure they would have been hunted to extinsion years ago.. 

ok i will check them out! We have to leave dear old Zeuse in the UK as it was too hard to import him.. He is now happily living with Eric, a very elderly tort who zuese has known since an egg.. 

How cheap is cheap?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeeb0 said:


> Excellent! I doubt they are wild ones as im pretty sure they would have been hunted to extinsion years ago..
> 
> ok i will check them out! We have to leave dear old Zeuse in the UK as it was too hard to import him.. He is now happily living with Eric, a very elderly tort who zuese has known since an egg..
> 
> How cheap is cheap?


They will have been brought from North africa. They are for sale in a petshop in paphos for about 40euros.
Captive bred tortoises which are licenced cost far more than that these days.
My female is worth over 1.000GBP as she is a proven breeder.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

I highly recommend the pet store we go to without any hesitation. Really nice lady. The name is Kivotos, in Ayios Dhometios and the lady's name is Vicky- will locate her card for more info.

Last time she did have a tortoise there but have no idea what kind.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks! Thats great.. please PM me the info which landmark is it near? Im still not too hot on streets etc.


----------

